# system of sorts



## v-i-o-r-e-l

Cum se traduce în română _system of sorts_?
 
Iată contextul:
_And long before there were nervous systems in organisms, bodies relied on a low-tech postal system of sorts -- the circulation of fluids within the body, reliably if rather slowly transporting valuable packages of information to where they were needed for control and self-maintenance._
 
Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

organismele se bazau pe un sistem care aduce cu un sistem poştal rudimentar

Later,


----------



## Trisia

Bine ați venit pe forum! 

Cred că aș zice "un soi/fel de sistem".


----------



## v-i-o-r-e-l

Mulţumesc pentru răspunsuri.

Iată şi un alt context în care apare _system of sorts_:
_Anything that maintains a trace over time is a memory system, so even the red mark on skin after a scratch is a memory system of sorts, even if the role it plays is non-functional._

Asta, în varianta propusă de Trisia ar putea suna cam aşa:
_..., astfel încât chiar şi semnul roşu de pe piele după o zgârietură este un fel de sistem de memorare, ..._
În varianta propusă de Farscape:
_..., astfel încât chiar şi semnul roşu de pe piele după o zgârietură aduce cu un sistem de memorare, ..._


----------



## farscape

”este un fel de sistem...” sună mai bine aici.


----------

